# Anyone else see a monster this season that was out of bow range?



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Went out Saturday before the rain and got in a few hours in the woods. Right at about 7:45 walked out a solid 10 point. Unfortunately he was about 100 yards away  watched him for about 30-45 seconds before he walked back into the woods. I prayed he would come back out to nibble on some hand thrown corn that was 30-40 yards away but never happened.

Anyone else have a similar occurrence this season?

BTW... I was in northern Liberty County.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My son has had 1 in range and a bigger one at 60yrds, heres a pic of the 1 he had inside 25yrds and couldn't get off a shot, don't have a pic of the other....yet....Oh yea this might not qualify as a monster to some BUT this is a good buck for where we are.....Hardin Co


----------

